# iPhone 3G S Rückruf?



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juli 2009)

*iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

In immer mehr Foren, Webseiten und auch beim online Micro-Blog Anbieter Twitter liest man von einem Hitzeproblem des iPhone 3G S. 
Bei der weißen Version kommt es teilweise gar zu Verfärbungen der Rückseite in rosa oder braun. Bis jetzt scheint die Ursache des Hitzeproblems wohl nicht ganz nachvollziehbar zu sein. In einigen Foren wird berichtet, dass sich das Gerät insbesondere bei extensiver GPS, WLAN und 3G-Nutzung aufheizen würde. 
Apple selbst nahm bis jetzt noch keine Stellungnahme zu dem Problem.
Auch einige Nutzer älterer iPhones berichten davon, dass sich die Wärmeentwicklung seit dem Update auf das neue OS 3.0 erhöht haben soll.

Ich selbst kann die Probleme bestätigen. Seit dem Update auf das OS 3.0 werden einige Stellen auf der Rückseite meines iPod Touch deutlich wärmer als zuvor mit dem OS 2.2.1. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Quellen:
n-tv.de
gizmodo.de



nichtraucher91


----------



## push@max (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Naja, die CPU und GPU sollen jetzt leistungsstärker sein, als beim Vorgängermodell...da kann es schon sein, dass das IPhone etwas wärmer wird.

Dass sich aber dadurch die Farbe ändert, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## ole88 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

also ich habs alte noch und auch update druff aber wärmer nö


----------



## Overlocked (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Farbe kann sich schon ändern, allerdings müsste das ganze wesentlich wärmer als handwarm werden...


----------



## Geicher (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Naja dann kann man ja sagen:"Tja mein Iphone hat einen echtzeit Farbenwechsel"Mit realistischem Sonnenaufgang (siehe Bild) mit denn ersten
Sonnenstrahlen (=Hitze) und wenn es dann dunkel wird (=ausgeschaltet)wird
wird es blau wie der Himmel (...keine Ahnung) und es wird kühl(=wie am Nordpol).


----------



## Pommes (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Aha mal die Kollegen fragen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



ole88 schrieb:


> also ich habs alte noch und auch update druff aber wärmer nö



Wie bereits im ersten Post geschrieben, wird es bei meinem iPod duch die Nutzung des WLAN's deutlich wärmer als mit OS 2.2.1. 



push@max schrieb:


> Naja, die CPU und GPU sollen jetzt leistungsstärker sein, als beim Vorgängermodell...da kann es schon sein, dass das IPhone etwas wärmer wird.



Etwas wärmer ist gut.



push@max schrieb:


> Dass sich aber dadurch die Farbe ändert, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...



HIER ein weiteres Bild 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## ole88 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

du ich nutz es mit wlan und kann keinen temperatur anstieg feststellen


----------



## DanielX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Ein Kollege hatt sich das 3GS in weiß gehollt, mal sehen was bei ihm passiert. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



ole88 schrieb:


> du ich nutz es mit wlan und kann keinen temperatur anstieg feststellen




Ich beziehe meine Aussage auch auf ein iPod Touch G1 16GB. Das schrieb ich auch...
Wie es bei einem iPhone (3G) aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich keines besitze.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## wolf7 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

News: Apple iPhone 3GS - Nur bis 35 Grad verwendbar | Vermischtes | News | Hardware | GameStar.de

so viel dazu

is kla net wärmer als 35 Grad... die hast du sooo schnell


----------



## DanielX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

OMG, Apple kann doch nicht einfach sagen das man das nur von 0-35°C nutzen kann! 

Da wäre ein Rückruf eher angebracht. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Ich hoffe mal einfach, das bei mir das Gerät funzt, mein 3GS soll am Montag kommen ....

Erst mal schön mit in den Garten nehmen und 'nem kleinen Stresstest unterziehen, denn wenn es bei "normaler Nutzung" im Freien ernsthaft derart abkackt, dann seh ich mich jetzt schon wieder durch die Support-Hotlines quälen -.-'

Und da freut man sich, weil man der RRoD-Box widerstanden hat und kleine Kiddies wegen ihrem kleinen Heizkraftwerk ärgern konnte, jetzt laufe ich Gefahr mir auch "so ein Gerät", der Marke "angucken - kaputt" bestellt zu haben ..... na schönen Dank auch, da hat man wieder: Nie schadenfroh sein, irgendwann erwischts einen auch ..... (auch wenn ich noch hoffe, dass es sich hier nur um eine defekte Charge handelt, im Internet wird gemunkelt ein paar Geräte haben Akkus mit defekten zellen verbaut, daher die Überhitzung, und ich ein funktionierendes Gerät bekomme - Apple wird ja wohl hoffentlich das Ding getestet haben, bei dem Preis ...)


----------



## wolf7 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

naja die 0 Grad sind ja bei Hardware fast normal aber 35 Grad ist wie gesagt schon bissl arg wenig vor allem im auto


----------



## mÆgges (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

ja 0-35° is schon irgendwie affig, naja bin mal gespannt was da noch so rauskommt.. hoffe es klärt sich alles denn wich wollte mir auch eins holen  ansonsten gibts halt en normales 3g


----------



## DanielX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Naja selbst 0°C finde ich lächerlich, in fast jedem Land wo das iPhone verkauft wird wird es im Winter auch lange Zeit kälter als 0°C sein. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Naja selbst 0°C finde ich lächerlich, in fast jedem Land wo das iPhone verkauft wird wird es im Winter auch lange Zeit kälter als 0°C sein.
> 
> MfG DanielX


Naja, also ... wenn es an ist, und man es in der Hosentasche mit sich trägt dann beheizt sich das Gerät eigentlich selber ausreichend ... mich stören mehr die Berichte über Überhitzung


----------



## DanielX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Gut da steht aber nicht das das Handy selbst 0-35°C warm werden darf sonder die Umgebungstemeratur.

MfG DanielX


----------



## wolf7 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

naja vllt ist das auch einfach ne Absicherung von Apple und die Chance dass was bei höheren oder niedrigeren Temperaturen passiert ist relativ gering...

edit: gerade mal geguckt bei meinem Sony Ericsson steht leider keine Temperaturbegrenzung außer dass der akku keine 60 Grad haben darf... aber mein Notebook z.b. darf man auch nur zwischen 5 und 35 Grad betreiben... gut das ist jetzt nicht sooo für Arbeit im Freien gedacht wird aber auch auf fast alle notebooks zutreffen..


----------



## push@max (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



wolf7 schrieb:


> News: Apple iPhone 3GS - Nur bis 35 Grad verwendbar | Vermischtes | News | Hardware | GameStar.de
> 
> so viel dazu
> 
> is kla net wärmer als 35 Grad... die hast du sooo schnell



Lächerlich...diesen Winter hatte ich Temps von -20° bei mir...wenn etwas passiert und man das Handy braucht, steht man da. In der Sonne hat man in diesen Tagen auch über 40°.


----------



## ole88 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

mir is es egal hab no garantie druff und ausserdem is es versichert.


----------



## Zoon (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Ist doch top, da kann Apple mit portablen Nachrüst Wakü Kits fürs Eierphone nochmal Kohle scheffeln  

"Ruf mich bitte später an ich muss den Radi nachfüllen"


----------



## Zanza (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

mein 3G S wird auch warm so das ich auf längere zeit das ding nicht mehr halten kann, ich schicke das ganze wieder zurück, mal sehen ob der neue das gleiche hat.


----------



## push@max (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



Zanza schrieb:


> mein 3G S wird auch warm so das ich auf längere zeit das ding nicht mehr halten kann



Das ist heftig...ich würde das Ding auch wieder zurückschicken.

Mal sehen, ob es bald erste Fälle von Verbrennungen gibt.


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

das ist doch wohl nicht normal, dass solch ein Hersteller so was produziert.

Der gebrauchskreis von dem 3G S ist doch derartig klein, da is sovielen regionen locker 40 grad außentemeratur erreicht werden dann schmilzt das Ding doch weg
kennt Aplle keine belastungstest oder sowas ähnliches, oder wieso fällt denen das nicht auf?!


ps: auf´m  Campingplatz  kann man das ding als Bratpfanne für Spiegelei benutzen


----------



## schmoogle (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Das ist kein Bug, das ist ein Feature, extra eingebaut vom Rosa Riesen, im wahrsten Sinne ein Branding


----------



## slikslak (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

loool


----------



## mr_sleeve (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



slikslak schrieb:


> o izuöv  uikilipilpözxux9xdx
> 
> 
> xs
> ...



alles ok?


----------



## Zoon (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Dieser Text wurde wohl mit nem überhitzten Iphone 3GS verfasst


----------



## Nikodemus (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> alles ok?


 
Ja, alles o.k., alles völlig normaaaaal- die Antwort hat er mit nem Eierphone bei mehr als 35°C geschrieben 

Einzig und allein beschissen ist, daß ich mir so ein Teil auch bestellt habe und dann auch noch aus Italien 

Nun ja, mein erstes Gerät von Apple, kann also nur besser werden...

Gruß

Niko


----------



## DarthTK (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Also mein iPhone 3GS 16GB wird zwar warm, aber nicht so, dass es mich sorgen würde. Einen Unterschied bei GPS, WLAN oder Tethering konnte ich nicht feststellen. Mein ehemaliger Touch mit SW 2.21 wurde jedoch nicht so warm.

Mal sehen, was da noch kommt. Die Dinger sind ja erst seit zwei Wochen auf dem Markt.


----------



## slikslak (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> alles ok?


 

hehehe, jungs das war mein 2 jahre alter Sohn!

keine ahnung wie er es bis hier her ins Forum geschafft hat!(war halt bei den favoriten gespeichert)

lg und nix für ungut!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



slikslak schrieb:


> hehehe, jungs das war mein 2 jahre alter Sohn!
> 
> keine ahnung wie er es bis hier her ins Forum geschafft hat!(war halt bei den favoriten gespeichert)
> 
> lg und nix für ungut!


Ein 2 Jähriger kann derart gezielt mit ner Maus umgehen um einen Antwortpost zu verfassen?! lol


----------



## slikslak (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ein 2 Jähriger kann derart gezielt mit ner Maus umgehen um einen Antwortpost zu verfassen?! lol


 
wenn du wüsstest........


----------



## Gunny Hartman (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Kann gut möglich sein, dass die Schale sich verfärbt, schon bei 30, 40 Grad. Jenachdem was für Material verwendet wurde und welche Farbe man verwendet hat, kann es zu Verfärbungen unter Wärme kommen. Beim schwarzen Modell wirds ähnlich sein, blos dass man es nicht sehen kann auf grund der schwarzen Farbe.


----------



## cubbi223 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Apples Support für das iPhone gibt Tipps zum gebrauch

iPhone 3G und iPhone 3GS innerhalb der zulässigen Betriebstemperatur nutzen


lol


----------



## push@max (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



cubbi223 schrieb:


> Apples Support für das iPhone gibt Tipps zum gebrauch
> 
> iPhone 3G und iPhone 3GS innerhalb der zulässigen Betriebstemperatur nutzen
> 
> ...



Ich gebe doch keine 500€ für ein Handy aus, das unter warmen Bedingungen nicht funktioniert. Damit macht man sich doch vor jedem 10€ Handy von der Vodafone-Palatte lächerlich.


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Da bin ich mal gespannt was Apple da verbockt hat. Wollte es mir schon fast hollen jetzt warte ich erstmal ab. Bleibe erst mal bei meiner neuen Hardware für denn Pc die hat schon genug Gekostet^^ System Update kommt bald.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt was Apple da verbockt hat. Wollte es mir schon fast hollen jetzt warte ich erstmal ab. Bleibe erst mal bei meiner neuen Hardware für denn Pc die hat schon genug Gekostet^^ System Update kommt bald.


Kriegst derzeit eh kein 3GS geliefert, alle ausverkauft, sowohl in den T-Punkten/Saturn , Online- und Telefonbestellung bei T-Mobile.de , hab ne Mail bekommen, von wegen "große Nachfrage, Lieferverzögerung, bla" ...... 

Naja, ich hoff mal es kommt die Woche noch, kanns kaum erwarten das iPhone in den Hitzetod zu schicken !  (Im Ernst: Das wäre echt lächerlich...)


----------



## joel3214 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Also beim 3g ist das auch der Fall.
Seit dem OS 3.0 :/
Da ich eh einen kleinen riss hinten habe werde ich es gleich mal einschicken


----------



## push@max (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Gibt es den mittlerweile etwas offizielles von Apple?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Bis jetzt ist noch nichts zu mir durch gedrungen, aber ich denke das wird Tot geschwiegen und mit dem nächste Update des OS3.0 hat sich das, hoffe ich jedenfalls...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Mittlerweile war zu lesen, dass die Leute mit einem verfärbten Iphone alle mit einer Schutzhülle unterwegs waren. Da muss man sich natürlich nicht wundern ^^

Mal schauen ob sich das wirklich bestätigt. Ich habe jetzt schon einige Stunden mit einem 3GS im WLAN gedaddelt und es wurde nicht wärmer wie mein 2G.


----------



## Days1eeper (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Mittlerweile ist es nachgewiesen, dass die Verfärbungen durch die Schalen kommen und nicht durch hitzeeinwirkung.
Davon, dass urplötzlich keine Iphones mehr funktionieren würden, hat auch noch niemand berichtet. Auch wenn die Temperaturangaben von Apple offiziell von 0-35 Grad sprechend. Hier wurde gleich mal fleissig dazugedichtet, ohne dass ein (gravierendes) reales Problem besteht.

thats it.

News werden immer heisser () gekocht als sie gelesen werden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



slikslak schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstest........


Jaja ...... "ich hab gar kein p0rn runtergeladen, Schatz. Das war der Kleine !!" 


Kennen wir doch alle 



Btw: Nix iPhone 3Gs für Oba, "derzeit nicht lieferbar" ließ eine Mail verlauten ....... ich glaub, ich belagere einfach mal den nächstbeeten T-Punkt und warte auf 'ne Lieferung ^^


----------



## push@max (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie sich nun das Handy verhält, wenn es mal ein paar Minuten in der prallen Sonne lag oder man im Winter bei -20° durch die Stadt geht und man es in der Hosentasche hat.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Hosentasche sollte kein Problem darstellen, da es durch die Körperwärme "geheizt wird".
Einige Minuten in der Sonne macht mein iPod auch noch mit, habe ihn Heute morgen in der Sonne ca 30min liegen gehabt. Wie es beim iPhone aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Soultaker (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Als ob Apple ne Rückruf Aktion macht. Hallo, das ist Apple
Als ob die Fehler eingestehen würden


----------



## Nikodemus (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Also, ich habe das 3Gs jezt seit Montag und nutze es ganz normal. Es wird warm, das ja, aber noch nicht einmal "handwarm".

Was damit passiert, wenn es auf dem Armaturenbrett in der prallen Sonne liegt, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert .

Wenn es im Raum eine Zeit in der Sonne liegt wird es wärmer, aber es wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht. Von Überhitzung allerdings keine Spur und Brandblasen hab ich auch noch keine.

Ohne die Meldungen im Internet hätte ich mir bis dato nie nen Kopp um die Temperaturen des Gerätes gemacht.

Von daher: Ich werde den Sachverhalt mal im Auge behalten und ganz "kühl" beobachten.

Gruß

Niko


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*



Nikodemus schrieb:


> Also, ich habe das 3Gs jezt seit Montag und nutze es ganz normal. Es wird warm, das ja, aber noch nicht einmal "handwarm".
> 
> Was damit passiert, wenn es auf dem Armaturenbrett in der prallen Sonne liegt, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert .
> 
> ...


Ebend, einfach das Gerät normal nutzen und nicht an einen potenziellen Hitzetod denken ^^ (wobei ..... ich wollte mir eigentlich auch eine der besagten Schutzhüllen holen, die Klavierlack-Plastikrückseite soll so schnell verkratzen :/ mmhhh .... Kratzer oder Hitzetod xD)

Das heißt .... wenn ich je eines bekomme, ich campiere noch immer vor meiner Tür und warte auf die Post  (peinlich, Big T. Da ist man schon Exklusivpartner in DE und dann kann man die Nachfrage nicht befriedigen )


----------



## push@max (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: iPhone 3G S Rückruf?*

Bald kann man bestimmt eine Apple Cooler-Station () kaufen, wo man dann das 3GS reinlegt und kühlt.

Sollte so ähnlich aussehen, wie die Kühler für Festplatten...nur eben kleiner


----------

